# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Η τραγωδία του Scandinavian Star

## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ίσως ο χειρότερος εφιάλτης στα πλοία είναι η φωτιά, και ιδίως όταν τα πλοία μεταφέρουν το πιο επίφοβο φορτίο, ανθρώπους. Ένας τέτοιος εφιάλτης εμφανίστηκε τα ξημερώματα της 7ης Απριλίου του 1990 στο φέρρυ Scandinavian Star εν πλω από το Όσλο της Νορβηγίας προς το Frederikshaven της Δανίας. Το Scandinavian Star ναυπηγήθηκε το 1971 στην Γαλλία σαν το φέρρυ μπωτ Massalia της Paquet, ήταν δε κονταδελφό του τωρινού κρουαζιερόπλοιου Royal Iris (πρώην Eagle, Azur, the Azur). To 1990 πουλήθηκε, από την αμερικανική SeaEscape όπου με έδρα το Μαϊάμι έκανε μικρής διάρκειας κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική, στην Δανέζικη εταιρία VR DaNo Lines σε αντικατάσταση του πλοίου Holger Danske (κονταδελφού του δικού μας Σάμαινα). Η παραλαβή του πλοίου έγινε τον Μάρτιο και την 1η Απριλίου το πλοίο ξεκίνησε όπως-όπως τα δρομολόγιά του. Εδώ, πρέπει να πούμε ότι η εταιρία κράτησε μόνο λίγα μέλη του πληρώματος, ιδίως της μηχανής, από την SeaEscape, οι δε υπόλοιποι ήταν είτε πρώην μέλη του Holger Danske, ή νεο-προσληφθέντες. Το ξενοδοχειακό προσωπικό ήταν κυρίως Πορτογάλοι. Στις 21:45 της 6ης Απριλίου 1990 το πλοίο απέπλευσε από το Όσλο με προορισμό το Frederikshaven της Δανίας με 383 επιβάτες και 99 άτομα πλήρωμα. Λίγο πριν τις 2 τα ξημερώματα ανακαλύφθηκε μία μικρή φωτιά σε ντάνα από κουβέρτες και σεντόνια έξω από την καμπίνα 416 στην αριστερή πλευρά του καταστρώματος 4 . Η φωτιά σβήστηκε γρήγορα, αλλά λίγο αργότερα μία νέα εκδηλώθηκε κοντά σε κλιμακοστάσιο στην δεξιά πλευρά του καταστρώματος 3 (κατάστρωμα στο γκαράζ του πλοίου που συμπεριλάμβανε μικρό αριθμό καμπινών). Το κατάστρωμα αυτό του καραβιού ήταν κλειστό και δεν το χρησιμοποιούσε κανείς και έτσι η φωτιά έκαιγε αρκετή ώρα μέχρι να ανακαλυφθεί με αποτέλεσμα να έχει πάρει διαστάσεις και ο πλοίαρχος να διατάξει την εγκατάλειψη του πλοίου στις 03:20. Οι φωτιές, αργότερα στην έρευνα που ακολούθησε, αποδείχτηκαν ότι ήταν έργο εμπρηστή που ταξίδευε στο μοιραίο ταξίδι. Η έρευνα επίσης έδειξε πολλές ελλείψεις στον εξοπλισμό πυρασφάλειας του πλοίου, όπως κουδούνια συναγερμού, σπρίνκλερς και αισθητήρες καπνού που έλλειπαν, ανοικτές πόρτες πυρασφάλειας ή ακόμα πόρτες που είχαν αφαιρεθεί. Η έλλειψη κουδουνιών συναγερμού είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να μην γίνει η φωτιά αισθητή από τους περισσότερους επιβάτες που κοιμόντουσαν στις καμπίνες τους και οι οποίοι πέθαναν από ασφυξία. Η κοινή επιτροπή που συγκροτήθηκε από τις χώρες της Σουηδίας, Δανίας και Νορβηγίας βρήκε πολλές ελλείψεις και προχειρότητες στη βιασύνη της εταιρίας να δρομολογήσει το πλοίο μόλις το παρέλαβε χωρίς να προβεί σε ελέγχους και εξοικείωση των αξιωματικών και του πληρώματος το οποίο επιπλέον ήταν μειωμένο σε σύνθεση. Επίσης, λόγω του προσωπικού των Πορτογάλων και άλλων οι οποίοι δεν μιλούσαν Αγγλικά υπήρξε μεγάλο κομφούζιο κατά την διάρκεια της πυρκαγιάς που κατέληξε σε πλήρη απώλεια κάθε ελέγχου με καταστάσεις ο σώζων εαυτόν σωθήτω. Η φωτιά τελικά σβήστηκε από τα ρυμουλκά και την πυροσβεστική στο λιμάνι Lysekil της Σουηδίας στις 4 το απόγευμα στις 8 Απριλίου όπου ρυμουλκήθηκε. Ο τελικός απολογισμός: 158 νεκροί, 156 επιβάτες και 2 μέλη του πληρώματος.





Σαν Candi κατά την επισκευή του μετά την πυρκαγιά


πηγή φωτογραφιών shipspotting, faktaomfartyg

----------


## xidianakis

to ploio uparxei akoma 'h phge gia scrap?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Πήγε για σκραπ στην Alang της Ινδίας το 2004. Το τελευταίο του όνομα ήταν Regal Voyager.



πηγή faktaomfartyg

----------


## xidianakis

> Πήγε για σκραπ στην Alang της Ινδίας το 2004. Το τελευταίο του όνομα ήταν Regal Voyager.
> 
> 
> 
> πηγή faktaomfartyg


euxaristw gia thn apanthsh!
pragmatika tragiko to sumban.

----------


## esperos

Και  προς  συμπλήρωση  μία  φωτογραφία  του  ως  ΜΑSSALIA  σε  επίσκεψη  του  στον  Πειραιά.

MASSALIA.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το πόρισμα της διερύνησης του ατυχσήματος μπορείτε να το δείτε εδώhttp://www.sjofartsdir.no/upload/Sj%...avian_star.pdf
Ακξίζει να το διαβάσει κάποιος . Το πλοίο ήταμ φτιαγμένο με βάση τον SOLAS του 1960 και δεν είχε αρκετά από τα μέσα που έγιναν υποχρεωτικά από τις επόμενες αλλάγές του SOLAS.

----------


## τοξοτης

Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι μετά την φωτιά.

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...20Star-01.html

----------


## τοξοτης

SCANDINAVIAN STAR / *CANDI*

Το όνομα μπορεί να άλλαξε τα σημάδια της φωτιάς όμως παραμένουν.

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Candi-01.html



http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Candi-03.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Candi-05.html

----------


## Harry14

Εχω και ενα σχετικο ντοκιμαντερ.
Τι θα λεγατε να το ανεβαζα;

----------


## Harry14

Εδω ειναι το ντοκιμαντερ:

http://rapidshare.com/files/42901296...star.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/42900757...star.part2.rar

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η βιασύνη της DaNo Lines να το δρομολογήσει αμέσως μετά την παραλαβή του ήταν τέτοια που δεν άλλαξαν ούτε τα χρώματα και τα σινιάλα της προηγούμενης εταιρίας του SeaEscape. Το μόνο που έκαναν ήταν να σβήσουν το SeaEscape από τις μπάντες του πλοίου. Εδώ με τα χρώματα της προηγούμενης εταιρίας το 1988 δύο χρόνια πριν την τραγωδία.



πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η τραγωδία του Scandinavian Star ενέπνευσε τον συγγραφέα Brian Callison να γράψει το μυθιστόρημα Ferry Down το οποίο βασίζεται μεν στα πραγματικά γεγονότα με μία όμως ελεύθερη μεταφορά από τον συγγραφέα ως προς την εξέλιξη των γεγονότων και με το αλλαγμένο όνομα Orion Venturer.

----------

